

Dedicated to software that sucks less - mmphosis
http://suckless.org/manifest/

======
cromulent
"The more code lines you have removed, the more progress you have made. As the
number of lines of code in your software shrinks, the more skilled you have
become and the less your software sucks."

Actually, I think that often it is possible to write code in less lines, but
it becomes more cryptic and harder to maintain. Certainly for application
code, more lines of code can mean that it sucks less. I have often rewritten
my own and other people's code to be more readable. I'm not sure this manifest
metric holds true, not for me anyway.

~~~
bhseo
I think we should stop measuring in lines of code. You can have less lines
with more code. You can have a lot of lines with less code.

The amount of code matters.

Less code is usually better.

~~~
RevRal
Perhaps "volume of code"?

------
RevRal
I have to point out, it is a great domain name.

